# weight switching



## GooberDude737 (Jul 30, 2011)

anyone know of good stories featuring girls who switch their weight? maybe they both try to, or one does a spell, or maybe the thin girl is helping the her chubby friend to lose weight, and doesn't notice herself growing until shes bigger than her friend she was helping, and her friend got down to be as skinny as she was? i read one before where the girl would eat her friends lunch to help her lose, and she wound up at like 380 and still thought she was 140, it was good but not very realistic... i'm enjoying that special diet story but coming to the realization that he may have dropped the story, no update in awhile.


----------



## karbonpotassium (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know the specific story that you described but I really like this genre of story and was able to find these:

The Arrangement 

Rose and Brandi

Melissa's Journal

Special Diet

A Downward Trend

Wardrobe Switch (Forever Changing Forum)

Anyone else know of more of this style?


----------



## jblack (Oct 10, 2011)

You've both read Heidi, right?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9142

(I don't remember any HTML)


----------



## trackstar (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70893

This is a personal favorite of mine. Heidi is the best! hope you enjoy.


----------

